# M&P Pro 5" Competition Holster?



## FullHouse (Dec 16, 2013)

So, I'm looking seriously at the International by Comp-Tac.
Anyone have direct experience with comp-tec product? Thoughts?
Any other recommendations? (Must be IDPA legal)

Outside Waistband Holsters - products new home - _p_The International/ drop offset/ kydex holster/ competition holster_/p_

Cheers-


----------

